# Sorry, the player does not support this type of audio file



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

why am i always getting this message when playing music on my alcatel glory x 918n (android 2.3).. after reboot it'll go away but after sometime it'll return. i've search google and i did not find any solution on this problem... guys i really need help, this is getting very annoying...


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

guys anyone?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What type of audio file are you trying to listen too?


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

all of them are .mp3 which is very weird why this is happening


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What app are you trying to play them with?

What version of Android?


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

its just the stock player. android 2.3.6


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Does this happen on all of your music? Or just some songs?


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

i've tried meridian, it always crashes. it happens randomly, so its not song specific. sometimes it will happen on a specific song but then after reboot, that specific song will play just fine..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It might be a bug in the OS. You could try to back up and restore.


----------



## raident30 (Jun 8, 2009)

i did a factory restore but the problem is still there? should i return this to where i bought it? i'm still in the 7 days return warranty..


----------

